# Boat for HRD



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I am curious as to what would be the preferred boat you HRD handlers would most want to work from? I know it depends on the water, current conditions and such, but in general.

Do any of your teams have boats you use for HRD? What are those? Or do you always count on fire service or other agencies? 

Trying to get a feel for what most teams use and train with.

Craig


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We have our own Jon boat we have used on pond searches but the reality is we need to be able to search from whatever the LE is using. We found out real quick that a Jon boat and an electric motor is no match for a reservoir.

If you do get a jon boat for training go a little larger. We got a 15-48, because we started training on a 14-36 and that was a wild ride with an 80lb dog on a plaform in the front. The one thing I wish we had was a center console and a small 4 cycle engine. Then it would be useable on lake searches. 

In rivers you are looking at zodiacs. In lakes, typically either a Carolina Skiff or Rescue One. The dogs seem to adapt to whatever they are on.

Not really fond of the Carolina Skiff because it puts the dog higher than off of the water than I like, but we have even had to work on boats that are even higher out of the water, and you always hold your breath with that big engine in the back...particularly when the dog is trained to swim back to the boat if he falls off. 

Our SO has a nice Rescue One with a Jet Engine for Diver safety. Gotta be big bucks for that boat. Not as maneuverable as a Jon but nice and low to the water and very stable.

It really pays to train with whoever will deploy you so the boat drivers understand in advance how the dogs work and how to drive the boat for them.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

Our team has a jon boat with 4 stroke engine and trolling motor. Very stable, plenty of room and it is great for training and searching in appropriate water types. Most of our training is on the jon boat, but as Nancy said, the dogs do seem to adjust to just about any boat style.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I use anything handy. Usually john boats, since the water around here is pretty easy. I have a john boat, and access to a pontoon lol. Normally go with what the rescue squad or twra provides.


----------



## Charlotte Grove (Apr 21, 2009)

My team has a Jon Boat and a Carolina Skiff.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

With various dogs I've worked Zodiacs, jon boats, and whatever the law enforcement agency drove. With a zodiac, I'd go small as the larger ones keep the dog off the water with the large pontoons. For personal training, I just ordered a baby bass boat or pond crawler. I can toss it in the back of a pick-up and work it with a trolling motor. I did this last month with a bunch of dog teams up in Colorado and it worked great. The dog was low to the water and the boat could go anywhere. It would not be good for rough water though. I just wanted something cheap and convenient where I could go train my dogs when time allowed. I'm on a very wierd rotational schedule, so it's not always convenient to match up with team mates.
I know there is a zodiac with a victim recovery opening in the bow. That would be sweet for working dogs as they'd be right at the water's surface where the scent is best.

Jim


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Someone else told me those little boats are great for training. And they are cheap and light.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! The Rescue One boats look very interesting. 

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

They are very stable very low draw. Wind can knock them around a bit (no keel to speak of) and I think you need a mortgage to get one. Not a cheap boat. Steering on the jet engines leaves alot to be desired. Don't turn on a dime by a longshot.


----------

